

Apple disappoints me more each day - aurels
http://aurelien.malisart.be/articles/apple-disappoints-me-more-each-day.html

======
mikeevans
I don't know if the author has an Apple Store near him, but my < 2 year old
MacBook Air had a battery that wasn't holding a charge either, and I went to
the store and they replaced it in about 20 minutes.

~~~
aurels
Hello, the nearest from me is in Paris, so about 250 km.

